# Amplificador 2.1 de 12V



## yhue (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola a todos quisiera presentarles un proyecto que estoy elaborando es un 2.1 desde 12v, el por que de los 12v, pues es simple aqui en mi pais te sale mas barato comprar 3 fuentes de pc que 1 solo transformador!

para los parlantes en stereo tengo pensado hacerlo de 2 vias para los tonos mas agudos estoy usando un tweeter de domo de 1,5 pulgadas marca Mc Laren Audio modelo MLT 4000 y ademas un MKV audio de 4" para todo esto tengo un amplificador TDA7377 

VER Aqui

y de subwoofer tengo un Pyramid PWF8X de 300w, 150 RMS a este nececito un amplificador del mismo voltaje de Vcc o hacerle una fuente SMPS, se vale decir que no tengo conocimientos alguno en bobinas y e buscado el como calcularlas y solo me confundo mas !  ops: 

si pudiesen prestarme su ayuda se los agradesco de ante mano !


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 28, 2008)

TDA1562 para el sub muchos lo han hecho en este foro y dicen q anda muy bien.


----------



## yhue (Ago 28, 2008)

que rapido pero cito esto que se comento en el tema de el 1562 por juanjaem

INCONVENIENTES:
-Consume mucho (de 8 a 10 amperios) y por ello solo se suele usar bateria de coche en vez de transformador.
-La potencia real de los graves es de 22 watios aproximadamente. Asi que si quieres graves solo vas a disponer de 22 watt.
-El integrado te sale por de 10 euros y pico (si lo pillas barato).
-El disipador debe disipar bien por que calienta que da gusto.
-Si no le suministras los amperios que come, te suenan unos ruidos como de picoteo (chispeo) en los graves.

VENTAJAS:
-Es muy facil de montar.
-Ocupa poco espacio (segun como diseñes la placa)
-Suena bastante bien en cuanto a calidad. Pero ya sabes que graves son 22 watt.
-La señal de entrada que le debes suministrar es relativamente baja (aprox unos 400mV). Por ello puedes enchufarle a la entrada directamente un mp3 o lo que quieras
-Para un coche va de miedo si no te quieres complicar la vida. 

bien si lo que busco mas o menos para graves son 50wRMS como minimo para poder hacerle cosquillas al woofer ya que es de 150RMS y 22W no lo mueve ni pio ( comprovado con el 7377)

bien no se si funcionaria colocando 2 TDA2050 en bridge pero no se si 12v vcc sean suficientes para dar los 60w


----------



## yhue (Ago 30, 2008)

alguien sabe de un elevador de 12 a 20v ? como este de aqui pero que funcione a menos amperaje es para el TDA2050 en BRIDGE, si alguien sabe el consumo de corriente de este en bridge se le agradece !

y que saben de los aplificadores de corriente ! necesito entregar uno que por lo menos de un amperio saque 3


----------

